# Fixed 45°/90° Belt Sander Guide



## MrWhoopee (Oct 17, 2021)

I frequently use my belt sander for squaring the ends of stock and chamfering the edges. I like the chamfers to be nice, crisp 45s. To make it simple, I made this guide, 90° on the right and 45° on the left. While checking it out, I discovered that the miter gauge slot in the table is not parallel to the platen. It's not adjustable. Not sure what I'm going to do about that.


----------



## jwmelvin (Oct 17, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> It's not adjustable. Not sure what I'm going to do about that.



Make one of your holes a slot.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 17, 2021)

jwmelvin said:


> Make one of your holes a slot.


That's a way to fix this guide, but it doesn't correct the root cause of the problem. Besides, I took pains to get everything right on this piece, not really inclined to slot it. That's what I get for assuming that this Craftsman sander was correctly made.


----------



## jwmelvin (Oct 17, 2021)

Yea, it would be nicer to figure a way to adjust the table


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 17, 2021)

Me thinks the rabbit hole is taking you towards making a new table.


----------



## Dave Smith (Oct 17, 2021)

make a small adapter shim for the table mount to correct problem or mill the mounting area to make the table parallel to the platen.
Dave


----------

